# Really silly question: How do you pronounce.....



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

this correctly?
There is an article in todays Chronicle about Google building some kind of a new computer site in "The Dalles" Oregon.

How do you pronounce "The Dalles"?

Does it sound like Dallas as in Dallas Texas?
Or is it "the day yell"?

In know it. Silly question.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

yes, you pronounce it like "dallas, tx."


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The way I heard it. Sounds like dowels.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Dalles

Click on the little speaker.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

dayulls


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It is pronounced kind of like podnuh shows it, but not with a 'y' sound...more like Dallas without the second 'a' - like 'Dalls', with a short 'a' like apple. Been there, done that. 

EDIT: Here's a site I found that pronounces it:

*The Dalles:* The DAHLs (short "a" like in "apple", the "e" is silent.) Contrary to what any mapmaker may have done to compress the letters in the name, this town's name is two separate words, "The" _and_ "Dalles". It's not Dalles. It's THE Dalles. It's _really _not pronounced "theedallies" like one traveler who stopped for coffee and directions at the Lone Pine restaurant called it. And please keep us straight in your mind from _Dallas_, Oregon in Polk County, or Dallas, Texas.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I said it like a Texan would say it!


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

So? "The Dolls" would be close?

LOL


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LOL! Nope, it's got a short 'a' like apple, not like an 'o' sound. Like 'gals' with a 'd' instead of the 'g'.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

My grandmom lived there. its pronounced like grayfish said "The Dowels"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have a friend that lives in portland, and she pronounces it like "the dal-las." but, maybe that's because she's from "u-stun, tax-us."


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

How about "chipotle"? 

nevamind.. used a referenced website... http://www.thefreedictionary.com/chipotle


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> How about "chipotle"?
> 
> nevamind.. used a referenced website... http://www.thefreedictionary.com/chipotle


Another J-Jack attempt!!

Man, if I had a dollar for every time I heard someone say they ate lunch at CHIP-OL-TEE...I could buy a LOT of chipotle peppers.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Or cilantro?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Stupid yankees.


----------

